# Codigos de potenciometros



## albenis39 (Feb 17, 2011)

Saludos camarada.¡¡ estoy reparando un amplificador de guitarra crate modelo g80xl es un modelo un poco obsoleto la mayoria de los potenciometros estan dañados quiero reemplazarlos pero no se de que valor son, a pesar de que alguno de ellos tienen el mismo codigo me dan valores distintos con el multimetro lo que dificulta el trabajo.. necesito saber su valor. los codigos son los siguientes:

70-104-23 137/9115
70-133-01 137/9127
70-503-22 137/9123
70-132-01 137/9127


----------



## Luigiman (Feb 18, 2011)

Los números indicados aquí parecen ser números de referencia de fabricante y no de las características del dispositivo. Deberías tantear con potenciometros de 500.000Ω o 100.000Ω ó 50.000Ω ó 20.000Ω ó 10.000Ω, no te ayudo mucho pero algo es algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2011)

El valor es el que mide con el tester de extremo a extremo.

Si puesto al medio , la mitad derecha mide lo mismo que la izquierda , es lineal , si miden distinto es logarítmico.

Saludos !


----------



## albenis39 (Feb 19, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El valor es el que mide con el tester de extremo a extremo.
> 
> Si puesto al medio , la mitad derecha mide lo mismo que la izquierda , es lineal , si miden distinto es logarítmico.
> 
> Saludos !



El problema esta en que hay 4 potenciometros con el mismo codigo y cada uno me da valores distintos con el multimetro..¡¡

alguna otra solucion..???


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 19, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El valor es el que mide con el tester de extremo a extremo.
> 
> Si puesto al medio , la mitad derecha mide lo mismo que la izquierda , es lineal , si miden distinto es logarítmico.
> 
> Saludos !



Independientemente del codigo que tengan, lo que te dijo DOSMETROS antes es lo correcto, para que ponerte a descifrar unos codigos que no apuntan a nada si podes medirlos y obtener las caracteristicas??
Me parece que te toma mas tiempo escribir aca y esperar por esos codigos que agarrar un multimetro y medir lso cuatro potenciometros. Y sino, sarna con gusto no pica...

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2011)

albenis39 dijo:


> El problema esta en que hay 4 potenciometros con el mismo codigo y cada uno me da valores distintos con el multimetro....


¿ Y que valores te dan ?


----------



## chevaca (Feb 19, 2011)

yo tambien tengo una duda similar porque estoy haciendo un ecualizador para guitarra tambien y tengo resistencias deslizables tambien pero el en el circuito ecualizador aparecen los potenciometros con las tres terminales (potenciometros de giro) y los deslizables que tengo tienen 4 terminales en cada lado y quiero saber cuales son cual

saludos...


----------



## J2C (Feb 19, 2011)

Una forma tipica de marcar valores de potenciometros es la siguiente:

104 suele ser para marcar 100K
503 suele ser para marcar 50K

Es del estilo de los capacitores ceramicos, a veces le ponen la letra A o B para indicar Lineal o Logaritmico pero eso no lo tengo con certeza.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## chevaca (Feb 19, 2011)

mira acabo de comparar uande mis resistencias deslizables con una de 100k con un foco led (no tengo multimetro) y prende  casi igual y lo que dice es 824t y luego 1-238-078-11
saludos...


----------



## J2C (Feb 19, 2011)

Chevaca

Digo yo, por que no probas de Googlear eso que leiste: *1-238-078-11* a ver que sale.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## chevaca (Feb 19, 2011)

efectivamente aparece que es un resistor variable de 250k nunca se me ocurrio buscarlo en google pero bueno gracias por la ayuda aunque ahi no decia cual era cada terminal de antemano gracias

saludos...


----------



## J2C (Feb 20, 2011)

Chevaca

"*Elemental Watson*!!!!!", eso deberas relevarlo tu con un poco de paciencia y una forma seria:

1° Pedir prestado un Multimetro = Tester a algun amigo/conocido/pariente, aunque también podrias
llevar ese potenciometro y medirlo en la casa del amigo/conocido/pariente.

2° Ponlo a mitad del recorrido.

3° Dibuja un esquema de resistencia variable.

4° Procede a realizar mediciones entre los 4 contactos que has dicho, dos de esos contactos son
lo mismo y la resistencia que mediras es cero y coloca los valores sobre el esquema anterior.

5° Has terminado de descifrar como es el conexionado.

Suerte y saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Un foco led solo te sirve para iluminar ó adornar, cualquier participante de este honorable foro si lo mirara te podria decir que es y como conectarlo, pero dicho elemento lo tienes tu delante de tus narices y solo tu podras solucionar tu problema.


----------



## albenis39 (Feb 21, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Chevaca
> 
> "*Elemental Watson*!!!!!", eso deberas relevarlo tu con un poco de paciencia y una forma seria:
> 
> ...




Gracias amigo como lo has dicho con paciencia y seriedad y yo le agregaria mucho estudio he logrado encontrar los posibles valores para reemplazar los potenciometros. en cuanto los ponga en el amplificador les comentare como me fue.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 21, 2011)

Los codigos de los fabricantes suelen referirse a la disposicion de patitas y estilo del potenciomentro (si gira a la derecha, a la izquierda, si es logaritmico, vertical, horizontal etc... 

Pero casi todos usan un codigo de 3 numeros para indicar la resistencia maxima, los primeros 2 indican la resistencia y el tercero es el multiplicador:

70-104-23 137/9115 <--- 104 = 10 x10000 = 10000 = 10k
70-133-01 137/9127 <--- 133 = 13 x1000 = 13000 =13k
70-503-22 137/9123 <--- 503 = 50 x1000 = 50000 = 50k
70-132-01 137/9127 <--- 132 = 13 x100 = 1300k = 1.3k


----------



## chevaca (Feb 21, 2011)

probare con el multimetro aunque me acabo de dar cuenta de que en la tarjeta de circuito en los puntos de conexion dicen 1' 2' 2 (tres de un lado) y 3 3' del  otro y supongo que es a lo que te refieres Juanka de que dos  terminales miden lo mismo pero no dice cual es la terminal 1 igual lo probare con el multi.
saludos...


----------



## J2C (Feb 21, 2011)

Chevaca

No sabria decirte con exactitud cual es el terminal duplicado, supongo que es el cursor (el variable).

El otro punto es que esa resistencia variable deslizable pueda ser ESTEREO, dos resistencias variables en simultaneo, no sabria decirtelo sin mirarlo y probar con el tester/multimetro.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Luigiman (Feb 21, 2011)

Una instrumento básico y hasta fundamental en todo profesional o entusiasta de la electrónica es el multímetro, y en este caso colocar la puntas del aparato para medir continuidad nos revelara los parámetros del dispositivo, a veces por la antiguedad, por el uso o por la suciedad del dispositivo a medir, puede darnos valores que no esperamos, una resistencia quemada y hasta en los colores o números inscritos en el dispositivo nos puede confundir, se requiere la ayuda de los planos, equipos similares de amigos, en los foros si algún colega tiene alguna idea o planos, puede ser una de las soluciones; mas sin embargo, podemos atrevernos a probar distintos potenciometros, y como se trata de la etapa de control, seguro que no vamos a dañar el equipo. 
Causa perdida de tiempo el estar "quita y pon" pero eso nos toca  a muchos técnicos.
Saludos.


----------



## chevaca (Feb 25, 2011)

muchas gracias a todos los que comentaron ya pude averiguar las terminales mil gracias

saludos...


----------



## pakome (Nov 22, 2019)

Chico 3001:

"70-104-23 137/9115 <--- 104 = 10 x10000 = 10000 = 10k " No es correcto. Lo correcto sería:

70-104-23 137/9115 <--- 104 = 10 x10000 = 10000 = 100k 

Salu2 a to2.
Chico 3001:

Esto: 70-132-01 137/9127 <--- 132 = 13 x100 = 1300k = 1.3k     =  INCORRECTO

70-132-01 137/9127 <--- 132 = 13 x100 = 1300 = 1.3k    =   CORRECTO


----------

